# Hannover > Dirt-Bahn, etc.



## kasi (12. November 2003)

Hi, 
bin Anfänger und suche eine Dirt-Bahn in Hannover (Umgebung )oder ähnliche location wo sich Kiez Pro biker treffen.
Danke im voraus
grusss
kasi


----------



## Octane (13. November 2003)

Moin, da wirst wohl net soo viel Glück haben...
Es gibt ne alte BMX - Bahn in Misburg die eigentlich so zum bisschen "hoppsen" ganz okay ist aber sonst...?! 
In Hannover-Empelde gibts noch ne BMX Halle, wo auch MTB`ler geduldet sind.
Mehr wüsst ich jetzt net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octane (13. November 2003)

Was sind eigentlich "Kiez Pro Biker"???


----------



## schwermetall (17. November 2003)

He He Octane,

deine Beschreibung zur BMX-Bahn Misburg ist wohl untertrieben.
- Ein bisschen rumhopsen ...
Das klingt doch ziemlich nach Kinderhügel.
Ich denke die Bahn fordert den ganzen Mann und es dürfte nur wenige in Hannover und Umgebung geben, die in der Lage sind die Bahn zu beherrschen.
Na ja, wie auch immer.
Momentan dürfte es allerdings keinen Spaß machen, auf ihr zu fahren, da sie durch den Regen ziemlich weich und somit langsam ist.
Außerdem wird aus der Bahn mangels Pflege immer mehr ein Singletrail, was aber nur für Race nachteilig ist.

Ciao, Schwermetall


----------



## Hitzi (20. November 2003)

Moin,

eigentlich kenne ich mich in der großen bösen Stadt H.  ganz gut aus.

Aber die Bahn in Misburg kenne ich irgendwie nicht. Oder vielleicht doch  

Wo soll die denn sein? 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Octane (21. November 2003)

@ Schwermetall: Okay, okay - ich nehme das "rumhoppsen" zurück!  Stimmt, viele gibt`s wirklich net die die Bahn ordentlich rocken (können)! Ich hab leider nicht das passende Bike für diese Bahn... bei 17cm Federweg und 18kg Gewicht ist das dann doch ne ganz schöne ackerrei!


@Hitzi: Die BMX Bahn ist, wie schon gesagt in Misburg    - wenn Du am Hallen- und Freibad , nach ca. 200 m quer über den Parplatz fährst findes Du die Bahn in der Ecke!


----------



## Hitzi (23. November 2003)

Na dann werde ich die nächste Tour wohl in diese Richtung unternehmen


----------



## grosman(n) (24. November 2003)

Was in Hnnover gut rockt ( zum Streeten) is das ehemale expo gelände, hat so alles was das (street) herz braucht. Treppen wallrides, drops und das alles in 1000 variationen!!!
wer interesse hätte ich könnte da mal ne kleine "führung" machen


----------



## Hellfish (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von grosman(n) _
> *Was in Hnnover gut rockt ( zum Streeten) is das ehemale expo gelände, hat so alles was das (street) herz braucht. Treppen wallrides, drops und das alles in 1000 variationen!!!
> wer interesse hätte ich könnte da mal ne kleine "führung" machen *


"Street" und "Dirt" sind zwar nicht mein Terrain, aber wo er recht hat hat er recht.  Für euch wäre dann garantiert noch der Expo-Bahnhof interessant: ABSOLUT menschenleer (1 Zug pro Stunde), keine Privatbullen aber massig Treppen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das Spaß macht. 
Auch nett: der 10-Sekunden Downhill vom Aussichtshügel auf dem Kronsberg.


----------



## Neartheabyss (4. Dezember 2003)

Fahre seit 2 Wochen in Misburg auf der BMX Bahn. Von hoppsen kann nicht die Rede sein. A- kostet das Ding echt Beinschmalz und B-muß man ganz schön weit springen können um jeden Doppel-Hügel zu bekommen.

Ich finde die alte bahn Affentittengeil und bin jetzt Samstag bei jedem Wetter um 11 Uhr wieder auf der Strecke.

Bike or Die


----------



## Brook (2. August 2004)

Leute komme aus Wennigsen am Deister, fahre das besagte Kiez Pro (hatte jedoch mega viel Ärger mit) und suche noch Leute, die mich und meine Leute vom Deister bei der ein oder anderen Tour begleiten.

BMX Bahn ist immer cool, wär jedoch geil wenn jemand dabei wäre, der den ein oder anderen "Doppel" tatsächlich gesprungen bekommt. 

Ansonsten, wo kann man noch biken, dropen und mit dem Bike coole Strecken in der Stadt fahren?!

Wer bringt mir den Wheely bei?!

Dem könnte ich den Deister + den mega Trails zeigen. Gestartet wird aus Wenngisen, meiner Heimat.

Ach, hab übrigens noch ein Sommerferienheim im Harz, also wer auch mal auf richtig lange Uphills hat --- melden!

Mein Name lautet "Fuchs" ... schreiben oder anrufen könnt Ihr:

[email protected]
0171 / 411 25 01

Bin 25 Jahre jung, kein Pro aber gut drauf, Kerl ... ist klar und fahre Bergamont Kiez Pro - wobei das doch wohl egal sein sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwermetall (2. August 2004)

Hi ,
so wie es aussieht, bin ich am Donnerstag so zwischen 16:00 un 19:00 in Misburg auf der BMX-Bahn.

Ciao,
Schwermetall


----------



## Firetire (3. August 2004)

cool 
vielleicht komme ich am donnerstag auch zur bmx bahn.
aber wie gesagt nur vielleicht.


----------



## Brook (16. August 2004)

Ich selbst bin absoluter Lerner auf dem Gebiet BMX Bahn riding - nur macht es jedesmal wieder Spaß durch die Luft zu kurbeln, eben ein besonderer Spaß

Treffen, nach Möglichkeit, scheinbar wie in "alten Zeiten" immer Di. und Do.  -- kann nicht versprechen ob ich komme, werd es aber regelmäßig versuchen.

Vielleicht handhabt Ihr es genauso und schon bekommen wir wieder ein paar Leute an die Bahn. War übrigens am WE im Harz mega lange Touren fahren (Hanskühnenburg, Gr. Knollen, Wurmberg) und noch im Solling + mega Sturz mit gebrochenem Vorderrad und super Acht.

Deswegen vielleicht auch bis morgen (Di.) kein Ersatz.

Meldet euch ... mit im Moment nicht bikenden Grüßen

** *FUCHS* **


----------



## schwermetall (18. August 2004)

Mahlzeit,
wir versuchen derzeit (bei trockenem Wetter) am Donnerstag (manchmal auch am Dienstag) so ab 18:00 auf der Bahn zu sein.
Diesen Donnerstag allerdings fahren wir nach Bispingen, wo eine extrem geile BMX Bahn mit hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad ist.
Die Bahn ist top gepflegt, da der Verein noch voll aktiv ist.
Am Donnerstag findet dort Training statt.
Wer interesse am Gattertraining (Starts) hat, sollte dort spätestens um 18:00 sein, besser ist 17:00.
Es ist wirklich empfehlenswert, da dort Fahrer der Deutschland BMX-Elite trainieren!
Übrigens findet in Bispingen am Sonntag den 22.8. ein Rennen statt, wo es auch eine Jedermann / Nicht-Lizenz Klasse gibt.
Bispingen liegt an der A7 zwischen Hannover und Hamburg und die BMX Bahn in Bispingen beim Freibad.
Wie gesagt, die Bahn und die Fahrer sind dort sehr gut, was allerdings keinen abschrecken sollte, sondern im Gegenteil eher ein Anreiz ist, da das Training und das Rennen mit Sicherheit für die aller meisten (mich eingeschlossen) ein echter Gewinn ist!
Ciao, Schwermetall


----------

